# Some of the recent fallen



## 03Fox2/1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Associated Press

In tribute:

Army Pfc. Matthew Ogden

  While deployed, Matthew Ogden didn't ask his family to send his favorite snacks. He requested food for the animals he cared for.
  "He was concerned with the underfed, flea-ridden dogs over there," said Rev. Greg Hackett.
  Hackett said that before Ogden died, he was caring for a baby turtle in a bowl, waiting for it to grow up so he could return it to the wild. 
  Ogden, 33, of Corpus Christi, Texas, died June 1, 2009 in Nerkh, Afghanistan, when a roadside bomb detonated near his vehicle. He was assigned to Fort Drum,New York.


Army Spc. Jonathan O'Neill

  After he graduated high school and worked at several big-box stores, Jonathan O'Neill realized he wanted to do more with his life and see places other than the small town where he was raised, said his Aunt, Jennifer Watkins.
  "He needed something to work for and something to take pride in," Watkins said. "He needed more, and by getting more he sacrificed his life."
  O'Neill, 22, of Zephyrhills, Florida, died June 15, 2009 at Brooke Army Medical Center of wounds suffered during combat in Paktya, Afghanistan, on June 2. He was assigned to Fort Stewart, Georgia.


Marine Chief Warrant Officer 2 Ricky Richardson Jr.

  Ricky Richardson Jr. enjoyed living in the country: hunting, fishing and being on the river.
  "He just loved being outdoors," said his father, Rick Richardson Sr. "He was so darn competitive. He always wanted to see who could catch the most fish or who could shoot best with a gun."
  "Richardson, 33, of Franklin, Mo., was killed June 10, 2009 by a roadside bomb in Delaran, Afghanistan. He was assigned to Okinawa, Japan.


  Marine Lance Cpl. Joshua Whittle

  Joshua Whittle's mother, Crystal Vincent, said his desire to serve in the Marines sprang from the 9-11 terrorist attacks.
  "I always wanted him to be a fireman," said Vincent, but she said he became a "true-blue Marine."
  Whittle, 20, of Downey, California, died June 6, 2009 when he stepped on a land mine in Afghanistan's Helmand province. He was assigned to Kaneohe Bay, Hawaii.


----------



## airborne (Jul 16, 2009)

*Ode to the fallen*

They shal grow not old as we that are left grow old
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We shall remember them.

Lest we forget.

Mike


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 16, 2009)

R.I.P brave comrades


----------



## Hollis (Jul 16, 2009)

Rest In Peace.


----------

